# Pretty cute I must say!



## MissScarlett (Jan 30, 2014)

Just love this pic of my sons spiny leaf insect !


----------



## Lawra (Jan 30, 2014)

They are the cutest 

My step son breeds them, this is one of the babies


----------



## Varanoidea (Jan 30, 2014)

Not a fan of inverts but I will say they have cool eyes at least, lol.


----------



## Rowie (Jan 30, 2014)

One of mine.  We've got about 50 of them now. Hatched them all ourselves from a friend's eggs.


----------



## MissScarlett (Jan 30, 2014)

They are awesome! I'd love to hatch some too! Ate there any tricks to hatch the eggs?


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 30, 2014)

MissScarlett said:


> They are awesome! I'd love to hatch some too! Ate there any tricks to hatch the eggs?



Lots of moisture!


----------



## MissScarlett (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks NickGeee!


----------



## Rowie (Jan 30, 2014)

Rested our eggs on sphagnum moss in a closed container with ventilation in the top and sprayed them once a day. The ones we sprayed a bit too much unfortunately got mould on them so it can be a bit of a trick to get the right amount of moisture. The eggs look really pretty too!


----------



## MissScarlett (Jan 30, 2014)

Now I can't wait to see some eggs! Thanks Rowie!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 30, 2014)

I lost mine to a sudden Singapore ant mass attack. Turned out we had a supercolony in the roof. Not for long.

I love Spiny's, if wasn't about to hit the road I'd get some more.


----------



## MissScarlett (Jan 30, 2014)

Ants! I guess they would do some damage!


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 30, 2014)

Varanoidea said:


> Not a fan of inverts but I will say they have cool eyes at least, lol.


I pretty much only want an invertebrate to "complete" my collection, unless you count the crickets and roaches as pets... Then I'll have at least one fish,reptile,bird,mammal and amphibian

Even if it's just a piece of coral it's still an inverabrate


----------



## Lawra (Jan 31, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> I pretty much only want an invertebrate to "complete" my collection... Then I'll have at least one fish,reptile,bird,mammal and amphibian



They don't live long though which is unfortunate... I've always wanted moon jelly fish but they don't live long either 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MesseNoire (Jan 31, 2014)

Very cool. Mind if I share my newest stick insect too?


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 31, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> Very cool. Mind if I share my newest stick insect too?



Pandanus stick? That looks really cool


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 31, 2014)

This has been an interesting morning.
I out both of my wattle feeding- Botany Bay weevils on my hand for a pic, but they had different plans 




Katydid/hopper photobomb


----------



## MissScarlett (Jan 31, 2014)

You ruined their moment! lol actually...maybe not..carry on! lol


----------



## MesseNoire (Jan 31, 2014)

NickGeee said:


> Pandanus stick? That looks really cool



Yes. Named it "Pepe le Pew" (haha get it?)


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 31, 2014)

Lawra said:


> They don't live long though which is unfortunate... I've always wanted moon jelly fish but they don't live long either
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I know(unless it's a clam!400yr) I'd love a comb jelly, sun coral and/or scorpion

you should check out/talk to marine bouquet 

- - - Updated - - -



Fractal_man said:


> Very cool. Mind if I share my newest stick insect too?


Aren't they they ones also known as peppermint stick insects?
i love those ones(idk why) if it wasn't for their need for pandanus I wouldn't mind one


----------



## MesseNoire (Jan 31, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Yeah, I know(unless it's a clam!400yr) I'd love a comb jelly, sun coral and/or scorpion
> 
> you should check out/talk to marine bouquet
> 
> ...



Sourcing Pandanus in the ACT is a pain but I managed to get 5 small plants online.
Happy to pm you (so this thread doesn't get derailed further) if you'd like more info.


----------

